# OpenSSL Ciphers



## xy16644 (Feb 6, 2015)

I am interested in using the ChaCha20 Poly1305 cipher with OpenSSH. When I run `openssl ciphers -v` on a FreeBSD 10.1 STABLE machine that has OpenSSL 1.0.1l (the latest) I don't see this cipher but if I run the same command on a test OpenBSD 5.6 server it has this cipher (I'm assuming this is because it uses LibreSSL).

So is there a way to install/enable the ChaCha20 Poly1305 cipher on a FreeBSD server running OpenSSL?


----------



## getopt (Feb 7, 2015)

If you do not find what you are looking for in the port options of OpenSSL where things can be en/disabled, you might inspect the Makefile of the port. In this file often some "hidden" options can be found and set by editing this file.
Another approach is using `grep` for recursively searching files in the /usr/ports/category/portname/work tree after having done `make extract` in the ports directory: `grep -RI 'chacha|poly1305' /usr/ports/security/openssl`

If you were to try the same on the LibreSSL directories you will get a conflict warning if you have OpenSSL installed. You need to remove security/openssl first.

Once you have removed OpenSSL you could install security/libressl substituting it. Now you would have what you were looking for, isn't it?


----------

